# Hot tub GFCI tripping intermittently



## Mouser (May 4, 2011)

think a call to the manufacturer would be the next step since its a new unit.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Two major places to look. #1 is 95% of the time- faulty heating element. #2 is how dry is the panel where the gfi is located. It doesn't take very much to trip a gfi breaker.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Pretty rare that it is straight 240 volt but it would trip right away if it was wrong.


----------



## kwik (Sep 21, 2012)

the spa pack is dry and all connections are tight and correct. Is there some instruction on metering/meggering the element?


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Did you land the neutrals correctly? 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I would make sure your end of things is good and then let the hot tub guys figure out their end.


----------



## kwik (Sep 21, 2012)

yes the neutrals are all proper.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

If it's teck, did you nick a wire stripping it?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Meg each end to ground with the leads detached. There is continuity / resistance across elements, simple resistance test with multimeter for across the element. I don't recall the range you should be reading in ohms for spa heating elements, but it rarely would matter , the gfi is looking at current leakage not how much current the element needs to perform it's job. The last time I had to go thru the hot tub dance, the manufacturer on the phone told me which brand of gfi circuit breaker they approve of , which of course they didn't mention in the installation manual. I found that to be rather astounding of an admission on their part. I say fix your crap before it leaves the factory, not afterwards by the field guys. Almost every case of gfi problems I have ever seen for hot tubs was solved by the swap out of elements, but sometimes it takes a few elements before the good one is installed.


----------



## kwik (Sep 21, 2012)

meggered and everything looks fine.... I'm stumped!


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

put your meter in mA setting and check ground current, ensure nobody is touching the spa while doing that! normal leakage should be under 2-3 ma


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

If it is new you can void warranty messing with it. STOP. Call the place that supplied it. they will send a tech.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

eddy current said:


> If it is new you can void warranty messing with it. STOP. Call the place that supplied it. they will send a tech.


So then, just to be fair, does a tech touching the hot tub void my permit and warranty as well? (I'm all for reducing exposure wherever I can ......)


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

eddy current said:


> If it is new you can void warranty messing with it. STOP. Call the place that supplied it. they will send a tech.




What he said[emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> So then, just to be fair, does a tech touching the hot tub void my permit and warranty as well? (I'm all for reducing exposure wherever I can ......)


Our permit would only cover the installation......If there is a permit:icon_wink: Electrician is not responsible for the equipment.

No reason for the tech to touch the feed or any part of the install.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I don't understand why you would work on a new hot tub? Make sure your wiring is correct and then tell them to call the place they bought it from. 
Now you need to pray you didn't hurt anything by megging it.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

eddy current said:


> If it is new you can void warranty messing with it. STOP. Call the place that supplied it. they will send a tech.


DingDingDingDingDingDingDingDingDingDingDingDing!!!!


----------

